# Happy Fathers Day Guys!



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Wanted to say happy Father's day to all of you smokin Fathers.
Thought you will probably be busy tomorrow and I wouldn't get the chance.

Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## coyote (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks...the kids hit me up yesterday for money..(alot) I guess they must be getting me something..lol.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Patty, doing ribs and abt's


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 14, 2008)

Good post, Patty. I definitely echo those wishes for all those great father's I've met on SMF! Hope your day is filled with tbs!


----------



## abelman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks "J"

Not sure what we're doing yet but time will tell.


----------



## monty (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, Patty!

Very thoughtful!

Not sure of what the spread will be but there will be ABTs thanks to Coyote!

Best to all dads everywhere!

Cheers!


----------



## morkdach (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks patty sometimes this day just get lost in mayham. emmmmmmmm ham thanks for the idea


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks patty!! Wish my boys were here with me this weekend. I get to see all three next weekend, and bring two of them home with me for a month!


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Patty, were kinda puttin ours on hold, the oldest boy is headin back from SD, the guards called em back from trainin early cause there gonna deploy em here at home fer the floods.  SOOOooo, were not sure when were gonna do it, his sencond year as a daddy so it will get done.  Gonna smoke some fatties an ABT's sunday.

To all the fathers out there, Happy fathers day, enjoyem!


----------



## seboke (Jun 14, 2008)

LOL!!!  Still laughing!!!  Snort... etc...


----------



## krusher (Jun 14, 2008)

thanks,  I'll  just be grillin some dogs tommorrow,  so I did a stuffed pork loin today,    yum


----------



## leupy (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Patty, I will be smoken and mowing grass, too wet today.  My children and grand children are all out of state so I am going to borrow another family to enjoy the smoke.  I am sure I will talk to everyone though and see them soon.


----------



## meowey (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank-you very much!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## dingle (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you Cowgirl. I missed this. Brisket for me tomorrow and 2 racks a baby backs. Maybe a small batch of pig candy too!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Patty:-)   and Laurel too!

One proud Dad here.  They make it easy for me!!!

Steve


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Patty and Laurel wife is working tomorrow so not sure what I'm going to do. Daughter already asked whats for dinner told her hmm sounds like her problem my day off


----------



## smokeys my pet (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you both for the wonderful wishes. It really means a lot to us DADS!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Blake, good to see ya!

Sounds like everyone will be have a wonderful day tomorrow! You all deserve it!


----------



## queteepie (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Father's Day To All You Dad's!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great weekend so far!
Can't believe you made it out of Bass Pro that cheap......amazing! lol


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Patty. I gonna be in prison tomorrow but will be hiome in arvo for grilling :)


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Prison Mick? Hope they let you out for good behavior!

TH..sometimes it's good to have a buddy. I need to borrow your's next time I go to Bass Pro.


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeh I get out 8 hours after I start. Gotta love oklahoma Dept of Corrections


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

Guess they probably can't close down for the day.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Hope you still have a great Father's Day.


----------



## rivet (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes. My kids will be flying in to spend a month or so here...i do miss them. I'll have a turkey smoking, a platter of ABT's (first time) and another first timer- a smoked SPAM. I know my kids and I will love it; my wifer? Well, she will probably shudder!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

Rivet that sounds like the perfect Father's day gift. Hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## steevieg (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you so much. Oldest son is away in the Army and the youngest is off with with the wife shopping.  I'm smoking some ribs and already did some pig candy on the WSM
........


----------



## mr porky (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks ladies!  Spent yesterday doing a brisket, and will do some babybacks for today.


----------

